# [669] Can Yata Mirror block Night/evening Elephant?



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it could because of its legendar status, even Black Zetsu Madara think so, what about you?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 19, 2014)

Nope cuz its not elemental ninjutsu.

Read the manga.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

The mirror was described to block attacks, by turning into the opposing element to counter the original attack.
Taijutsu has no elemental component and no elemental counter.

So Gai is super effective against it.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Fuck sake, seriously?


----------



## lathia (Mar 19, 2014)

inb4 someone quotes the irrelevant "databook."


----------



## TheEnemy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Fuck sake, seriously?



/thread

hijacking post


----------



## Azula (Mar 19, 2014)

, gai shatters it


----------



## TRN (Mar 19, 2014)

Guy breaks that weak shit


----------



## Rai (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Yuna (Mar 19, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nope cuz its not elemental ninjutsu.
> 
> Read the manga.


Actually, nowhere in the manga is it stated that the Yata Mirror only counters elemental techniques unless I'm misremembering (and I'm too lazy to double check right now).

Plus, Evening/Night Elephanti is technically a wind technique. It's air pressure thrown at you at ridiculous speed. So if the Yata Mirror cannot block it simply because it's not a Chakra infused elemental attack created from kneading one's Chakra and recomposing it into an elemental attack, then you can circumvent the mirror's powers by simply throwing a torch at it.

Also, if the mirror cannot block naturally occuring things, how the flying fuck did it block and repel Sasuke and his sword? The Yata Mirror has all nature transformations, so it has the power to repel all nature transformations. In no way, shape or form does this mean it can *only* block nature transformations.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

Yuna said:


> Actually, nowhere in the manga is it stated that the Yata Mirror only counters elemental techniques unless I'm misremembering (and I'm too lazy to double check right now).
> 
> Plus, Evening/Night Elephanti is technically a wind technique. It's air pressure thrown at you at ridiculous speed. So if the Yata Mirror cannot block it simply because it's not a Chakra infused elemental attack created from kneading one's Chakra and recomposing it into an elemental attack, then you can circumvent the mirror's powers by simply throwing a torch at it.
> 
> Also, if the mirror cannot block naturally occuring things, how the flying fuck did it block and repel Sasuke and his sword? The Yata Mirror has all nature transformations, so it has the power to repel all nature transformations. In no way, shape or form does this mean it can *only* block nature transformations.



Its referring to this:



Also lol, at Sasuke's sword doing anything. Its basically what a kunai is for fodders. Kusanagi is just like amaterasu.
A lot of hype, but poor feats.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 19, 2014)

Yata Mirror is suppose to work by changing it-self to the opposite nature of incoming attacks thus neutralizing them. It should be able to block most attacks this way. However even when using the opposing nature thing only works when the attack being opposed is equal to what's opposing it. Itachi's variant of Yata Mirror has a-lot of chakra pumped into it, but probably not nearly to the extent of some of the upper-level moves we've seen recently like Sennin Modo Naruto's Super Giant RasenShuriken, so even if it changed to Fire-Nature to oppose that I doubt it would work. With that said I'm sure that there is a higher-level Yata like if Yata is used w/ P-Susano'o, it could easily block almost everything since there is more chakra being pumped into it.

However I still wonder how good it would be against attacks that combine multiple natures or multi-nature attacks. 

But here all of this doesn't matter as Gai's technique doesn't have a nature in the first place, so I don't see Yata stopping it.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 19, 2014)

No it can't tank it.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai fists Itachi through the other side of the planet


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes only if Gai hits the mirror. Considering he is hitting from all sides at high speeds. He would most likely break Susano-o at that level from all sides.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 19, 2014)

The mirror was never said to only block elemental attacks. It said all attacks, regardless of what they are, lose meaning. I'm going to go with yes. There is no real basis for saying it can't block Gai's technique, while there is one for saying it can.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Mar 19, 2014)

itachi genjutsu gais to self destruct /gameover


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe it can. The problem is,since Yata does not cover all direction,if Guy just punch Itachi into the ground like what he did with Madara.Itachis Susanoo & Itachi himself would get crushed no matter what.


----------



## Biast (Mar 19, 2014)

It doesn't matter, Itachi could seal him in his Susanoo sword and win.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 19, 2014)

Yuna said:


> Plus, Evening/Night Elephanti is technically a wind technique.


The direct hit is simple Taijutsu.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 19, 2014)

Sasuke's exploding kunai wasn't elemental and it blocked it.
Information ascertains that it blocks ANYTHING by changing it's properties.
So one could argue due to the above Kunai/explosion that it COULD potentially change and block it.
(That's if it was the shield and not ordinary susano'o that blocked the kunai i don't remember).
inb4 kunai isn't the same as 8th gated punch.  I'm talking about the properties itself. it said 'ANYTHING'.

So all i'll say is maybe, that shield is the biggest fucking mystery in the manga.


----------



## Rawri (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd say yes. The problem is Gai is attacking from all sides, and not just the mirror itself.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 19, 2014)

Kishi would make sure that Itachi's technique doesn't fail against Gai. For any of you who say different then you havent read this manga at all. Think about how Kishi has treated Itachi.


----------



## Antos (Mar 19, 2014)

Yata blocks more than just elemental techniques despite not having a physical form it was shown capable of deflecting physical Items like Sasuke's Sword and the exploding tags.  Here is the thing even if it is capable of blocking it what is to keep guy from attacking from the backside.  It's hard to tell as we know nothing about it but I would have to go with what zetsu said.  One more point we have no idea if he used yata to tank Kirin otherwise this would mean that yata regenerates if he did.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe it would put up just as good of a defense against the air pressure as Madara's Onmyouton did here. The Yata no Kagami repels both physical and chakra-based attacks. This also brings up the common query of how far the Yata no Kagami can _expand_ around Susanoo.

Not so sure how it would fare if Guy struck it directly though. While I do think the Yata no Kagami is an immensely powerful defense, I also believe it should have a reasonable threshold.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 19, 2014)

probably not

even if it can block gais so fast he would jump behind itachi and raep him with his elephant sized penis


----------



## boohead (Mar 19, 2014)

This is embarrassing at this point


----------



## Robotron (Mar 19, 2014)

Next week on NF: can Yata Mirror block Talk no Jutsu?


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2014)

Six or seven condensed Black Orbs, which are created with the nature powered chakra of all Nine Bijuu failed to block it.

Get this Yata's Mirror garbage out of here. 

*Edit*: Derp!!

He did block it. However, Gai managed to break through the Black Orbs through with force at the end, after landing a direct blow, pushing Madara through it. 

Yata's Mirror still falls.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 19, 2014)

Klue said:


> Six or seven condensed Black Orbs, which are created with the nature powered chakra of all Nine Bijuu failed to block it.
> 
> Get this Yata's Mirror garbage out of here.


Hm? The Onmyoton *did* block it. Guy's speed allowed him to get around it though.

And he should be able to do the same to Itachi's Yata no Kagami.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 19, 2014)

It wouldn't shatter after one hit maybe 3


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Hm? The Onmyoton *did* block it. Guy's speed allowed him to get around it though.
> 
> And he should be able to do the same to Itachi's Yata no Kagami.



Oh snap, you're right.

My bad.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 19, 2014)

1. Yata mirror would break since Juudara's AKA RIKUDOU's shield broke and it's beyond all Ninjutsu.
2. Even if it could, it could only block one direction at a time.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I believe it would put up just as good of a defense against the air pressure as Madara's Onmyouton did here. The Yata no Kagami repels both physical and chakra-based attacks. This also brings up the common query of how far the Yata no Kagami can _expand_ around Susanoo.
> 
> Not so sure how it would fare if Guy struck it directly though. While I do think the Yata no Kagami is an immensely powerful defense, I also believe it should have a reasonable threshold.


 Easy, ST. 



Yata disperses attacks. What if Yata redirected those air blasts towards Guy.:ignoramus 
There'a reason why Kishi is keeping this H4x50rus out of Sasuke's hands.

For the time being.:ignoramus


----------



## SaiST (Mar 19, 2014)

You still think Sasuke's bow is a Yata no Kagami, huh? 

He definitely *needs* to get it before the manga wraps up, so we can finally see what it's limits are.



Closet Pervert said:


> 1. Yata mirror would break since Juudara's AKA RIKUDOU's shield broke and it's beyond all Ninjutsu.


It didn't break from contact with Guy's attacks. o_o


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You still think Sasuke's bow is a Yata no Kagami, huh?
> 
> He definitely *needs* to get it before the manga wraps up, so we can finally see what it's limits are.
> 
> ...


here


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You still think Sasuke's bow is a Yata no Kagami, huh?




It dispersed the attack; same as what Itachi did, unless you feel the attack would have naturally dispersed in that manner.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> here



This.

Even if Yata manages to disperse a ranged attack, a direct blow is gonna rape.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 19, 2014)

Yata can redirect it to Guy.:ignoramus


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You still think Sasuke's bow is a Yata no Kagami, huh?
> 
> He definitely *needs* to get it before the manga wraps up, so we can finally see what it's limits are.
> 
> ...



He punched Madara so hard that he launched him through black orbs, shattering them to pieces. The same Black Orb that could withstand 4 simultaneous Bijuu Bombs that PS couldn't.

Yata's Mirror is only completely invincible to elemental attacks. On all other attacks it acts just like a regular Susano'o. This means Gai would be able to eventually completely shatter it with a barrage of direct attacks if he wanted to. Attacks so fast, that even JJ Madara couldn't react to them.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2014)

yes, i believe in itachi the same way this forum doubted him against kabuto.

that is all


----------



## SaiST (Mar 19, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> here


By forcing *Madara* through it, after an opening in the defense was created by Kakashi's Kamui. Guy couldn't do that by attacking the Onmyoton directly, either through the air pressure, or his bare fists.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> By forcing *Madara* through it, after an opening in the defense was created by Kakashi's Kamui. Guy couldn't do that by attacking the Onmyoton directly, either through the air pressure, or his bare fists.


That's not how fisiks work.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm 50/50. It blocked Kirin which vaporized a small mountain, and would have destroyed anyone not named zetsu or tobi near by.  Evening elephant just made a huge hole in the ground and was similair to an A bomb explosion. Both are similar on a power level, so I see Itachi surviving with very little stamina. For those saying his attack is taijutsu therefore it would bypass aren't taking into account things like swords, explosive kunai, and Kirin(which was not chakra at all) all not penetrating susano.

Can Itachi fight after? Lol nah. Also I am only saying Yata can tank 1 evening elephant, not that and other hits from Gai(which after EE would surely destroy susano.)


----------



## SaiST (Mar 19, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> That's not how fisiks work.


 Please do not bring physics into matters pertaining to ninja magic.

Madara cannot be affected by contact with the Onmyoton, but Guy could. While Guy's attack was responsible for pushing Madara *through* the Onmyoton, that doesn't mean he could easily shatter the defense by attacking it directly.



Dr. White said:


> It blocked Kirin which vaporized a small mountain


Nothing to suggest that Itachi used the Yata no Kagami to defend against Kirin.


----------



## Danzio (Mar 19, 2014)

Itachi had nothing for Gai.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2014)

Even if it did in a way, as in the yata Mirror itself withstood the attack.

The resulting air pressure would destroy everything around it, and turn itachi into paste. Cause remember the Yata mirror is just a frontal shield, so it not shattering from Evening Elephant does not stop the Air pressure from fucking everything else up.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Even if it did in a way, as in the yata Mirror itself withstood the attack.




That's the thing. Withstanding attacks by changing it's nature is one way Yata "cancels" attacks. The other way is to simply_ disperse _them. Evening elephant will pretty much end up like the snakes or Danzo's wind[!] bullet did.


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 19, 2014)

it is divine, so yes


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 19, 2014)

Without a shadow of doubt. Although Gai can just blitz Itachi and hit him from behind.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Itachi gets splattered like a bug.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> While Guy's attack was responsible for pushing Madara *through* the Onmyoton, that doesn't mean he could easily shatter the defense by attacking it directly.




Yes it does...? 


What force do you think was responsible for shattering it? Madara's weight?

Provided Gai had someway of being able to touch it without his fist falling apart, he would smash it. Otherwise, all Gai would have done is slam Madara into the other side of that black sphere.


----------



## Caesar (Mar 19, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Without a shadow of doubt.


This. Gai has nothing on Yata. If he can or can't blitz him from behind is not the matter here.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 19, 2014)

Okay, first thing.

Sasuke is not in any way confirmed to have the Yata no Kagami, nor did he use it against Danzo. It's the exact same as he doesn't have the Totsuka no Tsurugi. As far as we know for now those are unique to Itachi.


Second. We can't dismiss the Yata no Kagami's general durability. It nullifies ninjutsu through a specific method of perfect counterbalancing. However it is still an effective defense against non ninjutsu related abilities. Things that we cannot be certain that it could defend against are Onmyoton ninjutsu which nullifies all ninjutsu, chakra absorbing techniques like Preta Path, and Senjutsu as it adds in the natural energy component that Itachi cannot use. However physical objects and raw force are things that as a chakra construct it will be able to defend against. 

In video game terms it's an epic shield that has perfect elemental nullifying properties, and top tier physical damage resistance against everything else. It has also demonstrated the ability to cover a wider field than its shape would indicate.

All that said, I don't think that the Yata no Kagami or Susano'o would be an effective defense against Evening Elephant. It just uses far too much raw force. Also using air pressure is extremely effective against Susano'o as demonstrated here.
this large explosion
If you think about it's perfectly logical. Susano'o *can't* block out air 100% as the user still needs to breathe.

Ultimately however (to paraphrase Gargoyles) energy is energy whether created by chakra or physical force. While Susano'o's Yata no Kagami has special physical properties, in the end I don't think that Itachi or Sasuke, could actually generate enough chakra to keep it from breaking through without actually opening up the eight gates themselves. It's like two hammers colliding, the bigger hammer wins. Guy just has a FAR bigger hammer and swinging arm in Hachimon Tonko no Jin to hit with. The mirror gets broken and steam rolled.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 19, 2014)

/thread


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 19, 2014)

@Amat?rasu’s Son

Senpō Hakugeki isn't really the same as Gai's attack tho. While Gai's attack is actually a concentrated force of air, the one Kabuto's using in the scan you provide is propagation of sound traveling through air. Obviously an important distinction here.

Also I was under the impression that Yata mirror perfectly counterbalanced whatever interacts with it (that is is able to at least, e.g., not Onmyoudon) so whatever size hammer comes at it it matches that hammer appropriately. I get what you're saying tho if you mean Itachi doesn't have enough chakra to create a big enough counter-hammer, which might be the case.

Regardless, the greater the attack the greater the amount of chakra that is needed to maintain the mirror so Itachi is going to be exausted after one night elephant anyway or Gai is just going to say fuck it and just blindside him.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 19, 2014)

The Format said:


> @Amat?rasu?s Son
> 
> Senpō Hakugeki isn't really the same as Gai's attack tho. While Gai's attack is actually a concentrated force of air, the one Kabuto's using in the scan you provide is propagation of sound traveling through air. Obviously an important distinction here.
> 
> ...


I recognize that it's a different propagation of air where one is a continuous vibration while one is an extremely powerful shock, but I think that it still stands up to scrutiny that Susano'o has to be relatively permeable to air. It would also account for the speed of it, as it allows air to pass through in order to offset drag forces.

The fact that Hakugeki can and Hirudora and Sekizo may be able to penetrate it doesn't equate it to something like Rasenshuriken where the energy is generate purely from chakra and has a chakra energy to it that if nullified cancels the force behind it.

But you did get my point perfectly on the rest.


----------



## Caesar (Mar 19, 2014)

It's not stated that Yata drains chakra amounts according to the attack it's repelling. I don't see what would make it really different than normal Susano otherwise.


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 19, 2014)

Why would Gai break it when he can take Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword for himself?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 20, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Why would Gai break it when he can take Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword for himself?



Because they aren't of any use to him if he's dead.


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 20, 2014)

> Because they aren't of any use to him if he's dead.


The same logic could be applied to Itachi


----------



## bleakwinter (Mar 20, 2014)

Yata's mirror is borderline featless, barring the fact that it was able to block explosive Kunai. On the other hand, Gai's night elephant was able to wound Madara in his Juubito Jinchuuriki state despite his insane durability. To suggest that Yata's mirror has any chance of blocking night elephant is a perfect example of a no-limits fallacy.


----------



## CurlyHat (Mar 20, 2014)

All I can say about Yata Mirror is:

Feats or GTFO


----------



## Ersa (Mar 21, 2014)

Kishimoto stated that it can block all physical attacks 

I'd say it can but really it makes little difference as Gai can blindside Itachi and kick his head off.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 21, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> The same logic could be applied to Itachi



Touch?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 21, 2014)

Kishi blatantly told us how Yata-Mirror works. Why does this consistently get ignored?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2014)

Somehow I think Madara in his current state is a little tougher to damage than the Yata Mirror...


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 21, 2014)

Yata shatters. Srs


----------



## RedChidori (Mar 21, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yes only if Gai hits the mirror. Considering he is hitting from all sides at high speeds. He would most likely break Susano-o at that level from all sides.



This essentially .


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Kishi blatantly told us how Yata-Mirror works. Why does this consistently get ignored?



Honestly didn't expect you of all people to believe the hype.  I'm joking, but on a serious note, it gets ignored because people don't like Itachi having an invincible weapon. There is also the problem people have with not being able to tell the difference between hyperbole and an actual fact. The mirror probably does have it's limits, but we will never know what they are.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless you don't believe the hype and I simply misinterpreted what you meant.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 22, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Honestly didn't expect you of all people to believe the hype.  I'm joking, but on a serious note, it gets ignored because people don't like Itachi having an invincible weapon. There is also the problem people have with not being able to tell the difference between hyperbole and an actual fact. The mirror probably does have it's limits, but we will never know what they are.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Your sort of misinterpreting what I mean, but at the same time not.

I think Yata-Mirror can block any attack, it has that potential, but that potential is dependent on the user and the mechanic behind the Mirror itself. The mechanics was blatantly told to us by the author; it contain all nature alterations. And in this way it's probably like Juubi-Jin's black element, in that it can neutralize all Ninjutsu by taking on the opposing nature. However the way opposing nature works is that attacks of the opposing nature needs to be the same level as attacks they are going up against, otherwise opposing nature won't matter. Same thing for physical attacks a, wall of chakra, like the Mirror can block all physical attacks, but it still needs to be within the same level. While this is a non-issue for Juubi Jins as nothing is really on their level, it's going to be an issue for someone like Itachi whose Stage-4-Susano'o while extremely high level, is still surpassed by quite a few Jutsu at this point. So for example Itachi's Yata Mirror goes up against Chou Odoma FRS, I have some doubts if it can block it, as even if it changes to Fire-Nature i'm not sure it's going to be on the same level as something like COFRS, 

With that said if someone like Sasuke had Yata Mirror and could create a P-Susano'o level one, than pretty much no attacks are working against it besides Juubi-Jins or perhaps 8th-Gate Gai. Than if  a Juubi Jin makes one, and so on and so forth. So it's invincibility is dependent on the efficiency at which the Jutsu is used. Or to put it another way I do not think we've seen a full power Yata-Mirror yet. 

However I could easily be wrong, and Itachi's Yata Mirror could indeed be invincible. Though even than one must consider the duration Itachi can hold Susano'o and that the Mirror is not omnidirectional, and therefore has openings, which 8th-Gate Gai would exploit.

With that said this thread could easily be summed up as by portrayal 8th-Gate Gai >>>>>>>> Itachi, therefore he obviously would beat Itachi somehow which means getting past the Mirrors defense one way or another.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think anyone claims Itachi can defeat Gai.


----------



## Tengu (Mar 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yes only if Gai hits the mirror. Considering he is hitting from all sides at high speeds. He would most likely break Susano-o at that level from all sides.



I will go with this for now.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 22, 2014)

PainHyuuga said:


> itachi genjutsu gais to self destruct /gameover





Biast said:


> It doesn't matter, Itachi could seal him in his Susanoo sword and win.





BlinkST said:


> Yata can redirect it to Guy.:ignoramus




Really guys...


----------



## Rain (Mar 22, 2014)

Yata Mirror is limitless.

Evening Elephant is not.

I'll let you come up with an answer on your own.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 22, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Kishi would make sure that Itachi's technique doesn't fail against Gai. For any of you who say different then you havent read this manga at all. Think about how Kishi has treated Itachi.



Ridiculous cop-out to where you have no answer. Sorry but "Kishi would do it" is not a valid answer in any debate forum, much less the Battledome, here we go by feats.

Otherwise then Naruto can beat Rikudou Sennin "Kishi will find a way to make sure Naruto doesn't die." or even Goku "Kishi will find a way to make Naruto able to fight Goku"

Here we value characters by their feats and at most powerscaling, the argument you are using here has zero validity here.


----------



## Rai (Mar 22, 2014)

Madara's PS
Senjutsu
Frog song

GG Yata Mirror. :ignoramus


----------



## KevKev (Mar 22, 2014)

Air Pressure, wind or whatever Gai was using is a physical thing. 

Yata Mirror can block it.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Mar 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yes only if Gai hits the mirror. Considering he is hitting from all sides at high speeds. He would most likely break Susano-o at that level from all sides.



Pretty much this

Kishi explained how the mechanics of Yata Mirror works. Going by what the manga says the mirror should not defend(nullify) Gais attack. However it should still act as a shield and still defend against the attack to some degree. 

Gai still dominates from all sides


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 22, 2014)

It would happen just like it happened with Madara's shield, it would block the attack, but another blast will come from behind almost at the same time.

However, this is not a Gai vs Itachi thread, so, yeah, i'd say it blocks it since nothing disproves the hype.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 22, 2014)

Whether Yata no Kagami is capable of blocking Night Elephant depends entirely on the semantics of what NE constitutes. Is it one strike or five? Was Gai spamming it against Juubi Madara, or were all five consecutive attacks considered a single Night Elephant _technique_? Narutopedia seems to think it's the latter.

If it's one hit, it's completely conceivable that Yata can block it; we can't know for sure. If it's considered a five-hit combo, Itachi doesn't have the movement speed or reactions to suggest he can block it from five completely different directions _nearly_ at once. His Susanoo would probably shatter from the second hit and at that point it's pretty much over.

So at best, Itachi will block a single strike before getting his ass handed to him immediately after, and at worst, he gets oneshotted to oblivion.


----------



## Rain (Mar 22, 2014)

Yata Mirror expands around Susano'o and protects its user from all angles.

Read the manga if you wanna discuss this stuff seriously.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 22, 2014)

Rain said:


> Yata Mirror expands around Susano'o and protects its user from all angles.
> 
> Read the *manga* if you wanna discuss this stuff seriously.




I take it you meant to say "fanfiction" instead of the bolded.

Sorry, bud, I prefer not to read those.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 22, 2014)

Rain said:


> Yata Mirror expands around Susano'o and protects its user from all angles.
> 
> Read the manga if you wanna discuss this stuff seriously.



Yup I gotta agree with this hit. yata can form and cover all around itachi's susanoo. Even though we haven't seen that, it can still be done. That being said, itachi > your fav.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 23, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Your sort of misinterpreting what I mean, but at the same time not.
> 
> I think Yata-Mirror can block any attack, it has that potential, but that potential is dependent on the user and the mechanic behind the Mirror itself. The mechanics was blatantly told to us by the author; it contain all nature alterations. And in this way it's probably like Juubi-Jin's black element, in that it can neutralize all Ninjutsu by taking on the opposing nature. However the way opposing nature works is that attacks of the opposing nature needs to be the same level as attacks they are going up against, otherwise opposing nature won't matter. Same thing for physical attacks a, wall of chakra, like the Mirror can block all physical attacks, but it still needs to be within the same level. While this is a non-issue for Juubi Jins as nothing is really on their level, it's going to be an issue for someone like Itachi whose Stage-4-Susano'o while extremely high level, is still surpassed by quite a few Jutsu at this point. So for example Itachi's Yata Mirror goes up against Chou Odoma FRS, I have some doubts if it can block it, as even if it changes to Fire-Nature i'm not sure it's going to be on the same level as something like COFRS,
> 
> ...



I never thought of Yata mirror countering a technique using the opposing element. I always thought of it as countering using the same element.  It is a mirror, so I assume it functions in a similar way to Yagura's water mirror. Also, it is said to make all attacks meaningless, not just Ninjutsu, so I kind of consider it Onmyoton except it blocks everything. Of course, this is all assuming it is indeed invincible. I'm pretty sure Itachi can hold Susano'o longer than Gai can hold the gates, so that shouldn't be a problem. Even though he's portrayed as superior, that doesn't automatically mean Gai can win. He'd lose to the likes of Obito and Danzo due to Kamui and Izanagi for example.


----------



## Blaze Release (Mar 23, 2014)

Before the latest chapters, if somebody had said 8 gates gai would be dancing equally with any form of Madara, they would be called a troll and told they believed in the no limit 8 gates surpassing hokage part 1 nonsense. Yet that is exactly what is happening. It appears there are some hype that may have been bullshit at first or kishi put them in place in case he needed to go back to them and put flesh on them by giving them feats and with the current power levels i will not be surprised if more of these hypes end up getting feats to justify their hype.

Now i am not sure where people gained the idea that the yata mirror only counters ninjutsu, seriously i don''t even know where this statement has ever been made. Its not in the manga or the databooks. It is however on narutopedia, who have referenced these pages yet both scans never utters this.




It is either i have the wrong translations, there is a scan i don't know about or narutopedia using their own interpretation concluded that the wording changing everyone of its properties to alter the attack means it counters ninjutsu through counterbalancing. Honestly if there is a scan were it has been explicitly stated that the mirror offers this or this and this alone then it should have been brought to the table some time ago, i have yet to see this scan though.

Another point is that to date the mirror actually has no feats of countering any elemental ninjutsu, but also we know that everything in the databook is derived from the manga. So again how is it that something we have not seen in the manga can make its way to the DB makes no sense. Before some claim kirin, there is a stage that itachi's susanoo has to reach to utilize the weapons and he didn't get to that stage when kirin struck.

Personally i believe the words altering its properties in accordance with the attack, is exactly that whether ninjutsu or taijutsu and ill explain and its no surprise that under the subheading on 'matches sacred weapons it talks about all attacks, whether physical, ninjutsu, or astral. On the same note we have seen that its been said to offer reflective and deflective abilities.

decapitated.,

That to me is the true power behind the yata mirror, its reflection/reflective ability. Even if we assume the mirror is only effective agains't ninjutsu, people have got it misunderstood if they think, for example if an opponent uses katon, the mirror will change to suiton, or if the opponent uses doton, the mirror will change to raiton. Rather how about if the user uses suiton, the mirror uses the same suiton. That makes the most sense as its a mirror but also its one of the way to overcome an elemental based technique, like in part 1 between kakashi and kisame.

decapitated
decapitated

That makes more sense than if a katon user, the mirror will change to suiton, and this ability will NOT govern just ninjutsu but all attacks. The name mirror gives us great scope in understanding just how the mirror works along with other forms of mirror based techniques ill show. if you were standing in front of a mirror and threw a punch, your mirror image does same. Now we have seen two mirror based techniques that follow this logic Nagato's Mirrored Sudden Attacker Technique
, 
Yagura's  Water Release: Water Mirror Technique
decapitated
decapitated

Both literal english translations having the wording mirror in it, but also having similar characteristics in the way they work. So in actually fact, call it wank or no limit fallacy, but the tag mirror given to the yata mirror but also feats of other mirror based abilities and finally the hype surrounding the yata mirror shouldn't surprise people in the end if the mirror was to come into play again through sasuke will not show similar abilities as the other mirror based abilities we have seen, though i wouldn't be surprised that some will claim that is sasuke's feat even though its the same yata mirror and it would be stupid to stay this is limited to ninjutsu.

Another reflective feat we have seen is sasuke's sword. A shield blocks so obviously the yata mirror goes offer basic blocking abilities, but what happened to sasuke's sword which flew like its been purposely thrown is not a blocking feat, the mirror reflected/deflected it. If that is the case it is better that madara's black orbs as they only offer blocking, if it offers reflective abilities gai's attack may bounce off it. So the two offers different forms of defence. The orbs durability, like susanoo, the mirror reflection/deflection

On the issue of whether it offers any form of leeway in terms of changing forms is also possible. Other forms of shape manipulation is enma which can transform into a staff, but also increase in size and shape and orochimaru's kusanagi which a snake and can increase in size or obito/madara's black orbs  For a start it has no set form as they are spirit weapons and apart from this hype has feats of intangibility.decapitated The sword comes from a jar and takes shape, it has also shown to increase in length to impale the target. The mirror it appears either because of its intangibility half of it is in the ground or it has taken a semi circle shape. Either explanation is a feat of intangibility and no set form decapitated.

Whether this means that it can offer flexibility in shape changing is possible when it has no set physical form. Obviously if this is possible, it may not be fast enough to cover itachi at the speed that guy comes in. In the end this thread should be chalked as unknown because it is exactly that. Nobody can claim a yes or a no, because they haven't come into contact


----------



## Krippy (Mar 23, 2014)

Of course it can.




Ablaze said:


> Before the latest chapters, if somebody had said 8 gates gai would be dancing equally with any form of Madara, they would be called a troll and told they believed in the no limit 8 gates surpassing hokage part 1 nonsense. Yet that is exactly what is happening. It appears there are some hype that may have been bullshit at first or kishi put them in place in case he needed to go back to them and put flesh on them by giving them feats and with the current power levels i will not be surprised if more of these hypes end up getting feats to justify their hype.



> "dancing equally"
> gets his finishing move laughed off and taunted for more


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> > gets his finishing move laughed off and taunted for more



Madara loves the feeling of pain though. Or he just has a thing for it


----------



## Turrin (Mar 23, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> I never thought of Yata mirror countering a technique using the opposing element. I always thought of it as countering using the same element.  It is a mirror, so I assume it functions in a similar way to Yagura's water mirror. Also, it is said to make all attacks meaningless, not just Ninjutsu, so I kind of consider it Onmyoton except it blocks everything. Of course, this is all assuming it is indeed invincible. I'm pretty sure Itachi can hold Susano'o longer than Gai can hold the gates, so that shouldn't be a problem.


- It wouldn't make much sense for it to change to the same element, when it could change to the opposing element. 

- It probably has all affinities: Wind, Water, Fire, Earth, Lighting, Yin, and Yang

- As I said it makes physical attacks meaningless as besides it's unique ability it's also giant chakra shield, which depending on the amount of chakra pumped it can essentially block any physical attacks. Or perhaps by switching to the Yin-Element it can block physical (Yang-Element) attacks or by switching to Yang (Element) it can counter balance physical (Yang) attacks. Ether way works



> I'm pretty sure Itachi can hold Susano'o longer than Gai can hold the gates, so that shouldn't be a problem. Even though he's portrayed as superior, that doesn't automatically mean Gai can win.


Yup that's exactly what it means. Gai winning may not be as straight forward as him breaking through the Mirror [though it could be], but be something like he circumvents the Mirror blitzing Susano'o from behind; or blitz Itachi before he can call out Stage 4 Susano'o. There are tons of options and the options themselves really don't matter so much as it should be clear that someone whose able to duke it out w/ Juubidara would never loose to Itachi.



> He'd lose to the likes of Obito and Danzo due to Kamui and Izanagi for example.


No he probably wouldn't. Kishi would draw the battle in such a way where these powers are meaningless. Again it could be Gai blitzing them before they use those powers or it could be Gai waiting till the right moment to use this power when Izanagi is almost worn off. Whatever the case may be, those 2 aren't stepping to Gai; he's just that good.


----------



## KnightGhost (Mar 23, 2014)

The most pointless thread in the battledome

I dont know why we have joke debaters like turrin and other always trying to disprove whats already canon but to make it clear its already in stone nothing can break or bypass yata mirrior it can reflects all attacks this was stated eons ago Its defense is perfect..

However is defense does not cover all 360 degrees as its been pointed out.

So yes Yata mirror itself would completely tank/reflect a direct attack WITHIN ITS RANGE from evening elephant but a attack from evening elephant from all sides and angles you are likely vulnerble to.

After all Itachi said it best: "Everything as a weakness"


----------



## Turrin (Mar 23, 2014)

@KnightGhost

LOL, it's funny that i'm the one you name, when I literally have been more willing to entertain the possibility that Yata-Mirror is invincible, than most non Itachi-Fans, in this thread.


----------

